# An Interesting Find regarding Palladium and Platinum



## kane333 (May 24, 2013)

I found this on the web and thought it would be an interesting read for information on Pd and Pt recovery.


View attachment Palladium Preperation and Platinum Recovery.pdf


----------



## 9kuuby9 (May 24, 2013)

Thank you for sharing such interesting and valuable information!


Interesting find; "Palladium(II) chloride is sometimes used in carbon monoxide detectors. Carbon monoxide reduces palladium(II) chloride to palladium" :
PdCl2 + CO + H2O → Pd + CO2 + 2HCl

bubbling CO in a palladium(II) chloride solution should reduce palladium; with a very small amount to none of carbon contamination. the orange solution should turn in a colorless solution; this should indicate that all of the palladium is reduced.


----------



## g_axelsson (May 29, 2013)

I would stay clear of CO, carbon monoxide is a really toxic gas and it is both odorless and free of color so you could be breathing it without being aware of it until it is too late.

Göran


----------



## 9kuuby9 (May 29, 2013)

It is very toxic and lethal if not handheld with care.

This should be done under a proper fume hood.


----------



## DarkspARCS (Jun 15, 2013)

CO is also heavier than atmospheric gas so if used, make sure your operation is at ground level while you continue operating that pina colada at atmospheric level... a high back bar stool usually works best...

come to think of it lol... one could create a below ground impervious chamber saturated with CO gas and just lower the palladium chloride solution into it with a fish tank bubbler which will thus bubble the CO gas into solution.. :twisted:


----------



## solar_plasma (Jun 15, 2013)

As far as I see, it is not heavier but quite about a density equal to air. This can be very tricky since under different atmospheric conditions it will have a different behavior, but I would expect to detect it most likely around the source, in the middle and at last everywhere.

Using CO without fx. a multi-warn gas detection is russian roulette. The standard filters will not help.


----------

